# Odie's Labor Day Adventures..... Pic Heavy



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thought I'd share a few of my fave pics fromt his past weekend, some are blurry but too funny and others are just great. Enjoy my boy, he makes me laugh everyday 

Pleasssseeee mom can I get in your lap - 








Hidin from Missy, shhhh she can't see him, lmaooo - 








My friends own a record store and Odie and I went to visit, we were chasin each other around the aisle thingie - 








Gettin love from my friend Karmyn, she calls him Odie Podie, lol -








How can you NOT love this face  - 
















He really was a good boy in the record store - 








On Sat. we went to the dog park, I KNOW, there was noone there til I went back to get my camera and then these dogs showed up, Odie loved Molly the Bassett - 
















hahaha I swear I think this ear is gonna stay this way, lol - 








hahha chasin Dozer, the schnauzer - 









Sun and Mon. we spent with my friend Jim and his Goldendoodle, Bare. Odie loves grass, here is his RAWRRRR face - 








I love this pic, just picture him in a year  -








Odie and Bare checkin out the flower garden - 








It's my Bare Bare, chillin on the porch - 








hahha he was playin hide and seek - 








OMG Odie is a pouncer, lol -








face full of grass, lmaoooo - 








He stole Bare's hotdog toy, love this pic - 








And then Bare stole it back, lol - 








hahaha his ears crack me up - 








Bare Bare before his bath - 








Bare Bare after his bath - 








Odie guarding the toy - 








Love his ears, I laugh at them all the time - 
















Bare got a bath and Odie couldn't figure out what Jim was doing to him, lol -








OMG Odie, you just had a bath get out of the grass - 








He lays in the weirdest positions - 

















And my favoritest truck evaaa, 2001 Ford with a 6 1/2" lift, and I look darn good drivin it too ;p - 









Ok I'm done, enjoy


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

awesome pics girl  odie looks like he had a blast!!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh man, he is so cute!!! That boy is going to be such a looker when he's older! I love the pics Tye


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

circlemkennels said:


> awesome pics girl  odie looks like he had a blast!!


Thanks Jessie, he had a great time, the golf cart thing was the best but it was dark and couldn't get pics of it  Hugs



Eric said:


> Oh man, he is so cute!!! That boy is going to be such a looker when he's older! I love the pics Tye


lol Eric, I think so to actually, thank you for that. Hugs


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Cuteeeee


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics Tye. Odie looks like he had the best time eva!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

MamaTank said:


> Cuteeeee


lol thanks girl  Hugs



kg420 said:


> Great pics Tye. Odie looks like he had the best time eva!!!!


He had a great time girl, hugs and thanks


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice pics Tye girl, always enjoy seeing the little goober out on another adventure. :roll:

I don't see a trk pic...??


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha Davo you are the only one who noticed, I fixed it, go look now  And thank you


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

aaaah, there be the trk!

you'd look good drivin anything, like a BIG GREEN Chevy.... ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo Davo, I do love my Fords though, and I would look good driving that too, one day I will have one, just call me a *******, lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Odie looks like an old man! He is so freaking cute I love puppies!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks girl, he is so awesome, hhaha at the old man, he does have an old man face


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He does Lola looks like a little old woman! Some pup's just have that look hahaha. Odie's markings on his face is what makes him look old and wise. He's as cute as a button!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww thanks a ton girl. He is my joy everyday. He makes me laugh even when I'm pissed off, or upset or sad, I can just look at his face and I smile. I heart Lola, she is just way to cute


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Have to say he is going to be reallllyyyy striking as an adult!! Loving all the pictures!! Still like the toy stealing one best..lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He looks great I love is ear too. Ready's right ear does it too.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

LadyRampage said:


> Have to say he is going to be reallllyyyy striking as an adult!! Loving all the pictures!! Still like the toy stealing one best..lol


I think so too Stacia, he is growin so much and soooo handsome. He stole it fair and square, lmaooo  Hugs



Rudy4747 said:


> He looks great I love is ear too. Ready's right ear does it too.


OMG Rudy, the eras kill me, I crack up everytime they do that


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

So I see the Paparazzi been stalking the lil dude again. Lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo his paprazzi follows him everywhere


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> He really was a good boy in the record store -


Haha! That stain on the carpet isn't Odie's work is it?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

No Aus it's not, Odie has only had two accidents in the house since I got him, he potty trained himself in two days. My friends have bands come play at the record store and someone spilt a drink, lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Haha! That stain on the carpet isn't Odie's work is it?


lol i was gonna ask the same thing...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Aubrey, Odie is a good boy, he doesn't do things like that and it could have been me, lmaooo j/k.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> No Aus it's not, Odie has only had two accidents in the house since I got him, he potty trained himself in two days. My friends have bands come play at the record store and someone spilt a drink, lol


You gotta love that! Nitro was the same. Love clean dogs!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

To much cuteness going on in these pics! Looks like he had a blast!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aus_staffy said:


> You gotta love that! Nitro was the same. Love clean dogs!


heehhe clean dogs are the best  Hugs



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> To much cuteness going on in these pics! Looks like he had a blast!


He did Shanon, he loves him some Bare Bare and the dogs at the park were just too much, he was sooo tired when I got home, lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes definitely going to be a handsome fella when he grows up!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww thank yo Holly, I think so too, he is for sure an awesome little guy


----------

